

How to do what you love (2006) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've recently come across the article "What gets measured gets managed" -
<http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=202> \- and while it's mostly trite, I
decided to put it into action to avoid having to declare email bankruptcy. I
had over 1500 emails in my various inboxes, and 20 inboxes that were remnants
of previous, abandoned attempts to get organised.

So I wrote a script to count the outstanding emails and display the total
number as a function of time. (This is also related to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1933523> )

I've been watching the number steadily go down - I'm now down to about 300
outstanding emails, and feeling pretty good about it. I'm catching up with
lost friends, tidying away loose ends, and generally feel like I'm getting a
grip on things.

On the way I found a reference to this PG essay, and I thought that if the dup
detector let me, I'd share it.

We can't all put it all into action, but we can try, dammit.

